# The Immersive Sound War is Just Getting Started



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Dolby Atmos took the 3D Immersive Sound universe by storm in the second half of 2014, grabbing headlines and appearing confidently comfortable as a legitimate commercial and Home Theater game-changer. But Dolby isn’t the only show in town. Two other companies have irons in the fire: Auro Technologies and DTS. Today's article is a quick look at the tech behind Immersive Sound and the companies looking to challenge Dolby.










_Dolby is one of three companies pushing Immersive Sound._​

*What’s in the Sound?*
One method of creating 3D Immersive Sound is based on the principle of audio objects. Because speakers are deployed in a 3D space (front, rear, sides, and overhead), audio engineers are provided an open canvas to pinpoint specific sounds. Take, for example, the sound of a jet roaring overhead. That sound can exist as an independent audio object completely unshackled from previous fixed channel restrictions, and audio engineers can take advantage of a 3D soundstage to make the jet’s sound move and flow in a more realistic manner.

Additionally, descriptive metadata captures the intended spatial location of specific sounds. Playback systems can use this metadata to properly reproduce sounds in theaters with varying speaker arrays and in our Home Theater environments. 

A second method of creating Immersive Sound is purely channel based, akin to our favorite HD formats (DTS-HD MA and TrueHD). Channel configurations include a lower horizontal plane, a mid-level height orientation, and overhead deployments. The resulting use of these speakers allows for “auditory coherence” that tricks the brain into sensing realism. 

*First Out of the Gate*
Dolby Atmos is the most recognizable 3D Sound format, but it isn’t the first. Auro Technologies and its Auro 3D codec first arrived on the scene several years ago. Like Atmos, it has been deployed in theaters (notably fewer theaters, especially in the U.S.) and is limitedly available on consumer gear. Unlike Atmos, Auro doesn’t function on the principle of audio objects, but rather the second method of Immersive Sound described above. 










_Auro 3D is a channel based 3D Sound technology._​

Dozens of films have been coded in Auro 3D, including _Penguins of Madagascar_, _John Wick_, _Lucy_, and _The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part One_. Significantly fewer titles, however, are currently available on Blu-ray (those available are not notable films). Currently, home users interested in Auro 3D can purchase one of three Auro Technologies AV processors in addition to select Marantz and Denon receivers.

*New Kid on the Block*
It almost pains me to make any reference to “that” 80’s boy-band, but stick with me folks. The latest entrant into the Immersive Audio business is none other than Dolby’s biggest competitor, DTS. Thus far, details concerning the company’s DTS-X codec have been skimpy (at best) and were just released in the waning days of last December. What we do know is that DTS-X is an object based platform. We also know that DTS believes DTS-X will be the direct successor to their extraordinarily popular DTS-HD Master Audio codec. To date, the company says that nearly 90-percent of the AVR market has agreed to support DTS-X in 2015, including big names such as Anthem, Denon, Integra, Krell, Marantz, McIntosh, Onkyo, Outlaw Audio, Pioneer, and Yamaha. 










_DTS-X will undoubtedly challenge Dolby Atmos in the U.S. market._​

DTS says the official launch of DTS-X will occur in March, so stay tuned for additional information in just a few short months.

*What Next?*
If you haven’t had the opportunity to experience 3D Immersive Sound, do it. It’s quite a convincing experience and supporting codecs are likely here to stay. The list of Atmos enabled films currently in U.S. theaters is impressive, including blockbusters such as _American Sniper_ and _Taken 3_. Also, finding an Atmos enabled theater shouldn’t be too difficult (Dolby says that more than 900 screens have been or are scheduled to be equipped with Atmos worldwide). Not forgetting Auro 3D, that's also a commercially plausible option. Alternatively, check around for demo rooms at your local area AV retailers. 

Unfortunately, Atmos enable Blu-ray discs are still relatively sparse; only four (_Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles_, _The Expendables 3_, _Step Up All In_, _Transformers: Age of Extinction_) were released last year. But, with a growing list of equipment options and Atmos films in-theater, it’s safe to assume that more are on their way. The real question becomes: When to buy new gear? With the recent announcement of DTS-X, it’s probably wise to wait until March to answer that question. At that time, details concerning the new codec’s deployment (firmware updates versus the necessity of new equipment) will become much clearer. 


_Image Credits: Dolby, Auro Technologies, DTS_


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I love all this technology... but I am not sure what this all means at this point. Its a lot like "4K" and "4G" for the average consumer. 

In fact the ITU states : International Telecommunications Union-requirements for 4G standards, requirements for 4G service at 100 megabits per second (Mbit/s) for high mobility communication (such as from trains and cars) and 1 gigabit per second (Gbit/s) for low mobility communication (such as pedestrians and stationary users).

So, no one is actually using 4G. No one can really benefit right now from 4K and forget about Atmos, DTSX, Auro whatever because for 90% of general homes in America they are using sound bars, tiny little "HTIB" 5.1 channel surround systems with 8 inch 100 watts subwoofers (and that is being generous.)

I want atmos, and 4K and real 4G but all of this is just some crazy marketing right now in order to sell boxes and gadgets.

I am in the other 10% so I am glad that these things are being developed... I am just stunned by all these "developments" in such a short period of time... something is not right.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

There has certainly been a rush of change in the last 6 months. If anything, the additional pixels found in UHD displays are just an afterthought and practically meaningless in the whole scheme of things. The real meat of the matter are the picture improvements we'll see with HDR, etc. It just so happens that the technology (and delivery abilities) to unlock these doors is just beginning to surface...that's where the push is coming from. 

Immersive Audio codecs fall into a similar realm. As you pointed out, practically speaking, Immersive Audio is more important to the general public in commercial applications. In the home environment, its true utility will most likely be in mid-range and high-end gear, where folks like HTS members are looking for every bell and whistle imaginable.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Many seem to label each new AV technology as a gimmick designed to sell new hardware or release new versions of movies or music in new formats. Companies market better performance and new features to sell boxes, so to speak, but isn't that the whole point of their business? That happens in every industry. If their vision is to achieve the most realistic entertainment experience (whether in the cinema or the home) then why should they not continue to be innovative, and then give consumers the opportunity to experience the newly developed technologies? If Dolby, DTS, Audyssey, Denon, Sony, Samsung, etc, all just said, "well we think this is good enough, no need to make it any better" or "eh, only a few people would use this new feature so let's not even bother with it" they would probably go out of business and the industry would become stagnant. (plus, AV nuts would have nothing to argue about!!)

Sure, HDMI 2.0, 4K UHD, 3D, HDR, HFR, Dolby Atmos all combined are way overkill for the average consumer, but they all make a measurable difference in the way we experience content. I have no interest in 3D, for example, but I think the idea and technology are really cool. The development of 3D has probably had some positive impacts on video processing and displays in general, and it doesn't prevent me from watching 2D content the way I always have.

[I'm not trying to pick on you fchris, and I totally agree with your thoughts regarding 4G]


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Very well said! I think the auto industry is similar in this way. It's about evolution.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Very well said! I think the auto industry is similar in this way. It's about evolution.


Yes, the other hobby I don't have enough money for...


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

These new immersive sound delivery formats are awesome. One problem I see any one new to this hobby will surely be totally lost on where to begin. Being relatively new to this hobby myself, sites like HTS are invaluable. Now with multiple sound formats, where to begin. Maybe easy down the road, but probably not cheap to purchase an AVR. to decode 10 formats. But what about the very real and substantive cost of multi coded media to play on these ever increasingly complicated AVRs. My x3100 has a 282 pg manual. Format wars may do a lot to sell products like HTIB just for the ease of purchase and use.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Blainetsuds said:


> These new immersive sound delivery formats are awesome. One problem I see any one new to this hobby will surely be totally lost on where to begin. Being relatively new to this hobby myself, sites like HTS are invaluable. Now with multiple sound formats, where to begin. Maybe easy down the road, but probably not cheap to purchase an AVR. to decode 10 formats. But what about the very real and substantive cost of multi coded media to play on these ever increasingly complicated AVRs. My x3100 has a 282 pg manual. Format wars may do a lot to sell products like HTIB just for the ease of purchase and use.


Great points. Anyone coming in with the assumption that the only two options are stereo and surround is in for a big surprise. It's the feeling I got when I started shopping for a nicer camera a year or two back. I was totally clueless about what features I'd want and need. All of these advancements can potentially turn the process of choosing a receiver or TV into a nightmare for the average consumer.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Jan 31, 2015)

Find an Atmos theater near you: http://www.dolby.com/us/en/find-a-movie-theatre.html

PS - There was not a single one to be found in/around Philly (the #4 DMA)


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

willis7469 said:


> Very well said! I think the auto industry is similar in this way. It's about evolution.


I was driving to the grocery store today.... in my 1997 Jeep Cherokee )with only the front 2 speakers working) listening to the local AM station " Kim Komando Show". A caller in Michigan was talking about how he still uses dial up. Kim was kind of in shock where he could be using a cable modem or DSL. Not sure why this gentleman just gave up at the dial up modem but I guess we all will give up at some point on keeping up!!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Jan 31, 2015)

My wife and I had an Atmos audition on Saturday. Thumbs-down from us.

She put it perfectly when she said she felt like she was in a 1990's Disney World attraction. And so did I.

I'll pass.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> My wife and I had an Atmos audition on Saturday. Thumbs-down from us.
> 
> She put it perfectly when she said she felt like she was in a 1990's Disney World attraction. And so did I.
> 
> I'll pass.


Just curious - where was the audition and what material did they use for the demo? Do you know anything about the equipment used or the configuration?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Jan 31, 2015)

It was a Marantz AVR, and they used the Dolby demo discs.

It was at a Best Buy - in their room that held the McIntosh stuff too.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> It was a Marantz AVR, and they used the Dolby demo discs.
> 
> It was at a Best Buy - in their room that held the McIntosh stuff too.


Yeah, some aspects of the demo clips are a bit over the top. Though I guess most would argue Atmos is over the top in general.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Peter Loeser said:


> Though I guess most would argue Atmos is over the top in general.


 wakka wakka! Good one Peter!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> wakka wakka! Good one Peter!


Good catch... never even occurred to me. :rofl:


----------



## bigsausagepizza (Feb 11, 2015)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> It was a Marantz AVR, and they used the Dolby demo discs.
> 
> It was at a Best Buy - in their room that held the McIntosh stuff too.


Best Buy sells McIntosh? I haven't bothered looking at their home theater stuff in a long time; all I remember them having was yamaha, bose, jvc kind of stuff. And miles and miles of Monster cable (or should I say millions and millions of dollars worth of monster cable).


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I love all this advancement, but for home theater some of this feels like overkill. Granted my room pretty much maxes out at 9.2. Anything else I add doesn't really add anything because of the size of my listening area.

I wonder what will happen wihen Oculus Rift launches and folks can have really immersive experience with their movies.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I think a lot of these advances might be "slipstreamed" into common availability just over time when people either upgrade or purchase new gear maybe without even knowing what special features it has. Lots of people will go to the store and ask for "surround sound" and end up with whatever happens to be in the black box they purchase. In many cases, the receiver may not even be set to anything other than stereo or ProLogic or whatever it defaults to when you turn it on.

On the other hand, some people will use these developments as an opportunity to redo dedicated rooms, add ceiling speakers, etc., and they will be the users who painstakingly watch scenes over and over in different modes to see which one they prefer.

In either case, as long as it fuels development, innovation, and progress, I'm all for it.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Well said OJ. I don't think Dolby, Pioneer, Onkyo, Denon, Yamaha, etc. expect the majority of people to change their setups or install extra speakers for Atmos. However, they know some of us will go to extremes to make use of the new tech, and over time it will contribute to more advancements in the industry.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I certainly hope so as far as the industry is concerned. For me I would love to see display tech improve more versus more speakers to the mic.

So what does Atmosphere do to PLLz? Does it replace it? Should I convert my highs into ceiling speakers for Atmos?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

mpompey said:


> So what does Atmosphere do to PLLz? Does it replace it? Should I convert my highs into ceiling speakers for Atmos?


Two things. Dolby Atmos is a method of encoding objects with metadata into a Dolby TrueHD soundtrack. So Atmos-enabled AVRs can decode those objects and place them in 3D space. This can be scaled to any number of speakers within the Atmos spec, rather than relying on just 5.1 or 7.1 discrete channels. Dolby Surround (released in conjunction with Dolby Atmos) is the new up-mixer, which does replace PLIIz. So stereo or 5.1/7.1 soundtracks can be expanded to make use of additional surround and height speakers.

In my opinion, if you're willing to do the in-ceiling installation and upgrade your receiver, Atmos/Dolby Surround are worth trying. You may not notice as big of a difference going from PLIIz to Atmos as someone going from, say, PLIIx to Atmos, since you are already adjusted to additional height information.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Okay thanks for the clarification. I guess I need to demo a good Atmos setup here in Philly to determine if
it is worth the upgrade from my IIz setup.

It feels like IIz was barely out before it was getting replaced. Yamaha has always had "Presence" speakers in their layout so it wasn't that big of a move for me coming from Yamaha to Onkyo Gear.

Probably wont' be upgrading anytime soon. Next work projects in my room are: 
* - Cannibalizing my home office space and adding in a riser for a second row of seats. 
* - Moving up from the 8500UB to the 5030UB 3D projector


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Although the processing is different, an Atmos 7.1.4 system will work similarly to a Yamaha system with front and rear presence speakers. The current Yamaha receivers can do both.


----------



## Pilot B (Aug 25, 2014)

Having heard both Atmos and Auro. Auro is where it is at. Atmos just has the backing of Dolby ($) behind it. Auro is the better technology.


----------



## Jedi940 (Jan 8, 2014)

I still haven't had the opportunity to hear any of the 3D formats as there are very few theaters near me (Ohio). The closest one is about 2 hours away which turns a 2-3 hour movie into an all day event. While I am excited about the concept, it still hasn't caught on very fast and now there are 3 competing formats.
As far as my home theater is concerned. I am in the process of (finally) transitioning from 5.1 to 7.1 to it will most likely be some time before I make the jump to any 3D format.


----------



## 39cord (Mar 6, 2015)

Like 4k TVs it's still very early in the game and there is not much content yet. But the possibilities look great for expanding what is now being done. With digital processing and computing power continiuing their march how the soundstage is manipulated should be very interesting to see. As I like to say we don't know what the future will bring but that's what keeps things interesting. To see how these forces develop as the market matures and picks winners and losers should be good to watch.


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

This it's a war I will not be competing in anytime soon. Not that I have anything against it. I am still running 5.1 and that's just great for me. Maybe in my next theater. Now my question is if a movie is encoded for atmos will it still play normally in 5.1?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

ps3forlife said:


> This it's a war I will not be competing in anytime soon. Not that I have anything against it. I am still running 5.1 and that's just great for me. Maybe in my next theater. Now my question is if a movie is encoded for atmos will it still play normally in 5.1?


 yes. It just plays the core track.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Still waiting for that official DTS:X launch in March. They are running out of days.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Peter Loeser said:


> Still waiting for that official DTS:X launch in March. They are running out of days.


 I am waiting also. There's a bunch of speculation out there. I'm waiting for the record to be straight.


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

Todd Anderson said:


> Dolby Atmos took the 3D Immersive Sound universe by storm in the second half of 2014, grabbing headlines and appearing confidently comfortable as a legitimate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone know when the content being available wars are going to begin?


----------



## Jedi940 (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, its the last day of the month. Hopefully we get an announcement today. The "content being available" wars will probably start this fall, or shortly after the first movie with DTS:x is released. Manufacturers seem to be readily supporting all 3 formats so it looks like it will just be a matter of getting the various studios to accept the formats.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I've reached-out to PR at DTS. Often times asking a pointed question to any of these large companies is like throwing a rock into a well...you might hear it hit the bottom, or it might never make a noise. Smaller companies are eager to talk and share information to generate buzz and excitement about their products...larger companies, not so much. They typically operate on their own timeframe and are incredibly tight-lipped.

If I hear anything, I'll pass it along.

The wording of DTS's original DTS-X press release (in terms of a release date) was a bit loose, if my memory serves me correct. I believe their exact wording was something like "is planned for a March release"... leaves wiggle room. PR departments often have that wiggle room subtly built-in to their press releases, unless the product is already available.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The official unveiling date is Thursday, April 9th (at DTS HQ).


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

Todd Anderson said:


> I've reached-out to PR at DTS. Often times asking a pointed question to any of these large companies is like throwing a rock into a well...you might hear it hit the bottom, or it might never make a noise. Smaller companies are eager to talk and share information to generate buzz and excitement about their products...larger companies, not so much. They typically operate on their own timeframe and are incredibly tight-lipped.
> 
> If I hear anything, I'll pass it along.
> 
> The wording of DTS's original DTS-X press release (in terms of a release date) was a bit loose, if my memory serves me correct. I believe their exact wording was something like "is planned for a March release"... leaves wiggle room. PR departments often have that wiggle room subtly built-in to their press releases, unless the product is already available.



Thanks.

I just do not understand Dolby Atmos approach at all. Makes no sense long term. If they were just trying to be like a crook in the bad part of town, and pull one on you for one occasion, then I get it. 
After releasing a new technology on what I believe was 10/29/14, logic tells me you would want content readily available on every media form you could tap. So while friends are over for example, and hear elements of audio they've never heard e.g. helicopter flying over. Knowing it's flight path if you were to close your eyes hearing it come from a bigger height as it dropped down in altitude above you before re-accelerating and climbing as it goes to your back right. 

Transformers 18 became available the day the firmware update did. Great movies like Guardians of the Galaxy (a classic in my opinion) did not have it, and a total of about 5 I believe are all 2015 will bring.

Will the introduction of DTS:X change this?

Feels like I'm missing some aspect of this. Want to look and see if the handful of Atmos movies that have been & are to be released are from the same studio, or 1-2 studios. 

My gut says they're stuck in negotiations with someone upstream and nowhere near a # both the represented parties will agree on


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The rollout has been slow, for sure. There are quite a few Atmos titles in theaters...hopefully some friendly competition will up the amount of titles being released!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Interviews with DTS after the press intro to DTS:X


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.audioholics.com/audio-technologies/dts-x-first-listen
Here's a fun read. Lots of insight. I especially liked the programmer/mixer section.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> http://www.audioholics.com/audio-technologies/dts-x-first-listen
> Here's a fun read. Lots of insight. I especially liked the programmer/mixer section.


Interesting to see the reports coming in from those with first-hand experience. DTS:X definitely sounds very promising. While I'm happy with Atmos so far, I'm also glad I haven't committed to an AVR yet. I'm looking forward to trying DTS:X too.

I don't follow Audioholics closely, and don't have any allegiance to a certain audio format. But... all the material I have read from Audioholics seems heavily biased against Dolby and in favor of DTS, even before they had heard any of the 3D formats.


----------

